# plastic frame on tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

are the plastic rings on aquariums at all structural or is it something i can take off and not worry about in order to make a rimless tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what size tank ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

its a 30 gallon


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have done it with 15's and been fine. I didn't like it though. Keep in mind, the glass underneath is not rounded off, and the silicone that held the frame will be loose and ugly. 

Structurally, on a 30 gallon, i don't think there are any cross beams, so you don't have to worry too too much, But i wouldn't put the time and effort into it. The glass is sharp enough to cut you


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

AWW said:


> I have done it with 15's and been fine. I didn't like it though. Keep in mind, the glass underneath is not rounded off, and the silicone that held the frame will be loose and ugly.
> 
> Structurally, on a 30 gallon, i don't think there are any cross beams, so you don't have to worry too too much, But i wouldn't put the time and effort into it. The glass is sharp enough to cut you


ive got all the tools to finish the glass off nicely


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I cracked mine while trying to heat it off. Drrr...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mine slipped right off, i cant wait till the water clears up and i can put fishies in it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You should be fine without the frame for a 30g unless for some strange reason it has a centre brace or tank has super tin glass. Just watch for excess bow in the glass when filling it up.


----------

